

Ask HN: What are the real chances of Startup Act 2.0 to pass? - zrgiu_

Startup Act 2.0 is something Obama promised in his campaign, and as we know, a lot of the campaign promises are often broken. 
What are the real chances of Startup Act 2.0 to actually pass and come to effect?
======
jvvlimme
<http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/s3217>

Chances aren't looking too good.

